# Sirius XM?



## mikeTV (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's a puzzler... and it's probably the Linux Flash plugin that's at fault.

I'm running FreeBSD 10 amd64, and xfce4. I subscribed to Sirius XM radio (mainly for my car) but haven't had any luck loading the website's flash player. I have Firefox with adobe flash installed. the flash loads, and the progress bar fills but it just sits there on the screen and nothing happens. I have no clue what to do next. There has to be some way I can play this right?


----------

